# Startseite von www.gentoo.org

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Seit neuestem funktioniert die Startseite von gentoo.org nicht mehr.

Forbidden 

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.26 Server at www.gentoo.org Port 80

Da hats wohl was...

----------

## Diewie

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...  :Very Happy: 

Ich hoffe es ist auch so.

Diewie

P.S.: hast schon gesehen, dass fast alle dirs schon voll sind und eine readme gibt? jetzt fehlen nur noch die isos...

----------

## Diewie

und schon geht sie wieder...

hm und nichts Neues da...  :Sad: 

Diewie

----------

